
Easy-to-read remote jobs - raunometsa
http://openhub.co/@openhub/blog/easy-to-read-remote-jobs
======
davman
So from my perspective, what I would need is:

\- Are the roles permanent or contract?

\- Where is the company based? I know the work is remote, but I can't get
insurance to work for companies based in the US.

